# It's coming out! Surgery scheduled



## RubyLuna21 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello, I posted on here a few months ago waiting to see my surgeon. Well I saw her last week and it's a go. I'm getting a hemi-Thyroidectomy on my left lobe Aug 12. I'm so ready. I have a hyper-functioning nodule that is about 4 cm.. Causing me to be hyperthyroid. I take a beta-blocker twice a day now for my heart rate and palpitations. She doesn't believe it's cancer but time will tell. I've never had a FNA. My endo and surgeon said it's not worth doing as they are usually false. Just take it out. I'm ready to not feel horrible. 
Question, how much time did you take from work? She told me a minimum 2 weeks. I am an ICU trauma nurse, work 12 hr shifts and barely sit...and do heavy lifting, chest compressions, emergency situations frequently. I would like to take a full month so I'm not pushing it or going back feeling horrible while my levels are stabilizing.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I took off 2 weeks -- doctor's orders. I could have gone back to my laid-back desk job in a week. Actually, I was working from home two days after surgery. But I mostly write...the physical stuff isn't really good for your neck after surgery. I'd take two weeks off, if you can.

We re-roofed out house 11 days post-op. The physical stuff wasn't bad, in terms of how my neck felt. The whole stabilization process IS an issue. But the problem is that it can take longer than a month. It can take shorter than a month. One of our most senior posters told me that it takes 18 months after surgery to feel normal again and, well, I hit that timeframe right on the nose.


----------

